# 1.8t 337 gti first oil change at 10,000 miles can some let me know exactly what i need?



## shais337 (Jun 27, 2011)

I know i need about 5 quarts full synthetic oil, and an oil filter but i need details….. 



Thanks:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

In you climate, try a 10w-30 synth, any name brand. 10k seems like a long time to wait, 5k is better. Just find any larger filter for VW Audi. PepBoys has a nice Proline filter, generic Purolator for $5. STP S3569 is another good one.

If you drive hard and want a little thicker oil w/o giving up gas mileage w/a 40 weight, Mobil 1 10w-30 HIGH MILES meets the thicker A3 spec that VW 502 is based on. Valvoline MaxLife Synth seems to be making a comeback to the shelves too. 

Going into winter, a thin 30 weight is great. If you want 40 weight for summer, that's fine, and work in with 6 month oil changes, which is ideal.


----------



## shais337 (Jun 27, 2011)

so castrol edge is no good? what brand of filter is best for the 1.8t? I was looking at 5w-30 for oil


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*5w-30 is fine*



shais337 said:


> so castrol edge is no good? what brand of filter is best for the 1.8t? I was looking at 5w-30 for oil


don't get to hung up on it. use a quality oil and change it regularly. personaly i used a passat filter (again just a name brand) on my 1.8 jetta. you can use a full 5 qts. with it.

10k till now? from 02?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

only 10,000 miles on a 337? Why don't people drive these cars, it's not like it's a 300K+ $ exotic.

Is this the very first oil change this engine has ever seen?


----------

